# a bit of advice? my 22 month old keeps saying his willy hurts?



## MrsQ

the other day i changed his bum and didnt realise he had an erection and didnt point it down and when he got up he started crying nad grabbing hold of his willy. so i pulled off his nappy and he had an erection and i let him go nappyless until it went down.

hes been ok since but tonight when i was washing his bits he said his willy hurt and he keeps holding it saying hurt hurt and crying.

Any idea what i should do?


----------



## QTPie

Hi

I am guessing that it is either him "taking more notice" of the sensations in his willy (it may or may not hurt) OR that the foreskin is coming away a bit (which it does naturally over time) and causing some discomfort.

However, it is probably worth getting a GP appointment and getting them to check it over (just incase it is something else - like UTI, infection or too tight forekin...). I reckon it will probably settle down over the weekend, but never hurts to get a GP appointment.

QT


----------



## MrsQ

thanks just annoying that its a weekend as wont get one now till monday. x


----------



## xprincessx

I'm thinking either foreskin troubles or UTI. I can't imagine it would be anything else. Is it red at all? If it is that is more likely a UTI. I would definitely speak to a doctor though but it may be nothing. Sometimes at that age they dont know the correct word for something for example they may say ice cream is "hot" and upstairs is "down" so he may be trying to tell you a different feeling


----------



## MrsQ

its not red or anything. actually rather normal looking? His balls look a bit red tho? but i dont make a point of inspecting them lol so i am not sure.

Hes fairly good with his speech and doesnt realyl get anything wrong so wondering if its the foreskin or uti then?

thanks guys


----------



## QTPie

MrsQ said:


> thanks just annoying that its a weekend as wont get one now till monday. x

That's always the way! :nope: :hugs:

Do you live near a city or big town? There may be a NHS Drop-in Centre near you and they will be open at weekends.

Fingers crossed it clears up by itself, but always good to get it checked out.

QT


----------



## broodylocket

my 19 month old screams when he has an erection and whacks it down, and as soon as it goes down, he continues playing or something but he cant talk. the docs said to me its the sensations. but if hes saying it hurts. docs may be best


----------



## PepsiChic

if the nappy forced it down when it was erect thats more then likely why it hurts, its like bending your arm the wrong way...it'll be sore for a while, keep an eye over it the weekend but i wouldnt mention it.

he may be remembering that the nappy hurt it and thats what hes telling you, or it may still be sore from that incidient, see if he continues to mention it over the weekend without you promoting it.


----------



## JASMAK

If it is painful all the time, I would take him in right away. Jasper got some weird infection when he was little and I ended up taking him to the ER. Stupid ignorant nurse said it was because he wasn't circ'd, but the doctor explained it wasn't because of that, and it was up the shaft of the penis, not even close to the foreskin. Antibiotics, advil, and liquid codeine for a week, and he was fine. So, just keep an eye on it. Jasper's never got red or anything.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JASMAK said:


> If it is painful all the time, I would take him in right away. Jasper got some weird infection when he was little and I ended up taking him to the ER. Stupid ignorant nurse said it was because he wasn't circ'd, but the doctor explained it wasn't because of that, and it was up the shaft of the penis, not even close to the foreskin. Antibiotics, advil, and liquid codeine for a week, and he was fine. So, just keep an eye on it. Jasper's never got red or anything.

ugh I would be sooo annoyed if a nurse said to me :nope:


----------



## JASMAK

QuintinsMommy said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> If it is painful all the time, I would take him in right away. Jasper got some weird infection when he was little and I ended up taking him to the ER. Stupid ignorant nurse said it was because he wasn't circ'd, but the doctor explained it wasn't because of that, and it was up the shaft of the penis, not even close to the foreskin. Antibiotics, advil, and liquid codeine for a week, and he was fine. So, just keep an eye on it. Jasper's never got red or anything.
> 
> ugh I would be sooo annoyed if a nurse said to me :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah, at first I felt like I had made a mistake..but, now I just think she was an ignorant cow.


----------

